# Toros made in Mexico?



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Didn't know that, a shame  I know it is tough to source engines, etc. in the US, but they could at least assemble the machines here.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Where did you hear that?
More likely to be internet rumor, than truth, IMO..
can any confirm or deny?

scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Even if it turns out to be true at least they're not coming from China like everything else is.
I used to buy Porter Cable power tools. Now MFD in China... Pathetic.


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Where did you hear that?
> More likely to be internet rumor, than truth, IMO..
> can any confirm or deny?
> 
> scot


Took the pic of sticker on a unit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are at home depot you can read it on the box that the toro mower comes in, i saw it yesterday


----------



## Stevessss (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll still take a Toro over an Ariens, or anything else... anyday.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Stevessss said:


> I'll still take a Toro over an Ariens, or anything else... anyday.


 i'll almost agree with that statement


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

From the Toro Company website.


*Juarez I and II Manufacturing Plants, Cd Juarez, Chihuaua, Mexico*

This rapidly growing workforce provides injection molding and assembly for consumer lawn care products and our full line of professional and residential irrigation systems.
Peak total of more than 1,700 employees; primarily production hourly
Juarez, with a population of nearly 2 million people, is a vibrant community located just across the border from El Paso, Texas. Together the two cities form one of the largest international border communities on earth.
Learn more at www.juarez-mexico.com
Look at the tenth site down from the top: 

*Click Here: The Toro Company*


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

deadwood said:


>


versus a 2012 model









Does it really make a difference ? I doubt it to the end user, but a whole lot to the folks in Mina-so-ta I'll bet. It's a shame.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It really makes a difference to many people..
perhaps not to the majority of buyers, who wont even be aware of it..but for some it definitely encourages a perceived lowering in quality.. (whether that is true or not is often irrelevant..perception is very important when making buying decisions..)
Then it also turns off the people attempting to buy American..(which gets harder all the time of course..but many people do still care about that.)

I know I wont be buying a new Toro now..

Scot


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

To bad that is not 1700 jobs in the usa. I still like fixing the older lawn equipment. Most were made in the usa and most but not all parts are usually made in the usa at one time or another.


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

I went outside to see if this was the case for my new Toro blowers. Nope. Still show USA. They are both new models. 1028 OXE and 418ZE purchased in October 2013.

My new Toro electric leaf blower/vac is from Mexico though.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

moretorque05 said:


> I went outside to see if this was the case for my new Toro blowers. Nope.
> Still show USA. They are both new models. 1028 OXE and 418ZE purchased in October 2013.
> 
> My new Toro electric leaf blower/vac is from Mexico though.


I did a little sleuthing, and im not 100% sure, but you probably have 2013 models, not 2014 models..
If so, they were brand-new, but one year old when you bought them..this is nothing unusual! 
nothing to be concerned about, and it happens all the time with snowblowers..
It's the reason why the manufacturers dont give snowblowers (or lawnmowers, or tractors, or etc.) 
actual specific model years..(they dont even put a year anywhere on the machine! this is intentional..) 
If its a "mild" winter, its possible, and likely, that not all snowblowers will be sold that year...
Not a problem, they dont "go bad"..Just store them for the summer, and sell them the following Autumn..no big deal.

If that is what happened here, I would consider myself *lucky* if it was me!  
I would much rather have a 2013 Toro made in the USA, than a 2014 Toro made in Mexico.

I googled "toro model number 38674"
and found this page:

Toro Snowblower Model 38674/Serial: 313000001-313999999/2013 Shear Pin Parts from RepairClinic.com

The page lists 
*38674/Serial: 313000001 - 313999999.*



Your serial number is 313000166, which is very low..almost certainty the first year of production for model 38674..
So the question is..When did model 38674 first go on sale?


Using the "wayback machine" we can sometimes find out how long a particular webpage has been online..
The repairclinic page linked about isnt scanned, so that doesnt help..


How about the Toro webpage for that model:


Toro | Power Max HD 1028 OXE


There is one review listed on that page..
The review was made on February 22, 2013..
That guy bought his snowblower *last winter*!


yep, you almost certaintly have a 2013 model! 
One that didnt happen to sell last winter, for whatever reason..

As I said, I would consider that a *good* thing!
You got one of the very last Toro's made in the USA..
I would consider that a stroke of good luck..


Scot


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well shoot. I'm a bit bummed they aren't the newest of the new, but since they didn't have any changes from 13 to 14, I'll gladly take the USA built ones!! Thanks for the info!

I thought it was odd that the serial numbers started as 313 instead of 314.

My invoice from the dealer shows them as 2014's however. Not sure I'd go back to this dealer though. Finally took a close look at the 1028 and it's got a few scrapes and chips. Also looks like the scraper bar is pretty crooked and whoever poured the engine oil in clearly should have used a funnel.


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Living in WI you should have bought a WI made machine


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

deadwood said:


> Living in WI you should have bought a WI made machine


Nah... everyone else in WI does that.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Very sad. I like to see companies investing here in the USA. Besides what to they know about making snowblowers in Mexico. I sure it is for maximum profit. Because Toronto is not going to pass the savings of the low cost labor onto the consumers


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I would buy a snowblower made in Toronto..its right across the lake from me! 
although I dont know about low cost labor there..its a pretty swanky town.

Scot


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> I would buy a snowblower made in Toronto..its right across the lake from me!
> although I dont know about low cost labor there..its a pretty swanky town.
> 
> Scot


My spell check on my Android smart phone changed Toro into Toronto. By the time I noticed it was too late to change it. 
Yes, Low labor costs in Mexico, not in Canada. Also Juarez Mexico is called the murder capital of Mexico too lots of Drug Cartel violence there. I seen a news report about it a couple years ago.


----------



## Berkley2004 (Dec 5, 2013)

I didn't know that Toro moved 2 stage snow product to Juarez-I thought it was still made at the Windom plant. It makes sense though - Toro is in a growth mode and made some large acquisitions this year - they must have put the new product lines in the former snowblower plants and moved the blower manufacturing to Mexico. It sucks to see product made in Mexico but keep in mind Toro is one of the better manufacturing companies for keeping stuff in the US. Snow is ~5% of Toro, so these factory workers are staying very busy making other product. Snapper is another great company for that - read the story on how they dumped Walmart because Walmart wanted them to manufacture in China to cut costs. Some of the larger companies - specifically John Deere - actually do product design/engineering in India. Funny how the farmers in the US are not protesting that one! Crazy world we live in - Fords are made in Mexico and Toyota's are made in Atlanta... ;-)


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Honda is the only one still building small engines in the USA. Ironic eh?


----------

